# The Carmelite Convent, Chichester - October 2014



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi all!

Before we start, I'd just like to give a massive thanks to Chopper. Had an amazing day and he showed me some awesome locations - thanks!

The first place we visited was The Carmelite Convent in Chichester. The nuns moved into the Convent in 1872, with finally editions, such as the chapel, being built in 1930. The nuns left in 1994 due to decreasing numbers and lack of funds. It was subject to a suspected arson attack in 2009, which left most of the exterior structure ruined.

The whole place was covered in PIR/CCTV cameras, and despite our best efforts we didn't make it very far without tripping one of the alarms. Still managed to get a few pictures before security, and eventually the police turned up, but overall a nice little splore! Didn't get many pictures, but hopefully returning soon!




















































If you've got this far.. thanks for looking!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 7, 2014)

good effort  often fancied this myself


----------



## decker (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice pics..interesting wall art !


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 7, 2014)

Sweet as a nut! I suppose the emphasis on security is because someone torched the place some years ago. Can't go having all that in a well to do place like Chi. I think you got some nice shots and angles there!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 7, 2014)

SlimJim said:


> Sweet as a nut! I suppose the emphasis on security is because someone torched the place some years ago. Can't go having all that in a well to do place like Chi. I think you got some nice shots and angles there!



Yeah i guess - they've got PIR sensors with built-in cameras everywhere!!


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 8, 2014)

Love the bird Graffiti. I walked the boundary in the spring but didn't climb the wall. A chance lost I think. Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 8, 2014)

I do like the garffiti!Great report and photos.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 9, 2014)

I liked it there bit hard to get over the wall but worth it, just a shame you cant get into the main building. Nice report and photos, thanks


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 9, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> I liked it there bit hard to get over the wall but worth it, just a shame you cant get into the main building. Nice report and photos, thanks



Yeah the main wall is a pain! The whole of the main building was boarded up tight and the whole place covered in cameras.. very hard to get in undetected!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks a lovely place. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

